# Solved: Will Windows 10 upgrade remove software?



## bnr0723 (Jun 2, 2015)

I am running Windows 8.1, and am curious if when I upgrade to Windows 10 in July if it will remove any of my software?

The main reason I ask is because I use a website that gives away software daily, and most of their programs require that you install it the day of the giveaway.

Thanks.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

You do not have upgrade right away- there is a year window here.

And you should use the Compatibility Check Tool> here is what is available right now.

http://www.zdnet.com/article/will-y...ell-hidden-compatibility-checker-to-find-out/ *< <<First read and do this!*

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-specifications

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/computer-compatible-windows-10-can-upgrade/

I'm sure there are other places to check your computer for compatibility. I am also fairly sure you will stand a good chance that some freeware might not be usable under Windows 10- there really is no way to tell except for the tool.


----------



## bnr0723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Great, thank you! 

Based off of the first link you added, I have no incompatibilities! I will still be sure to make an image backup.


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

Byteman said:


> You do not have upgrade right away- there is a year window here.
> 
> And you should use the Compatibility Check Tool> here is what is available right now.
> 
> ...





> You do not have upgrade right away- there is a year window here.


Many people might be hesitant to get it, but after 7/29/15 you'll have to pay for it if you don't reserve it by that date.

You'll then have a year to install it.

I'm going to try it on my laptop first and see if I like it- if not,I'll do an image restore back to w7.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

PSCO2007 said:


> Many people might be hesitant to get it, but after 7/29/15 you'll have to pay for it if you don't reserve it by that date.
> .


That is incorrect advice
you do not have to reserve it by 29 July 2015 to get it free 
At any time before end of July 20*16 *you can update /upgrade a supported computer to W10 for free

where did you get that screenshot from


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It looks like it came from tenforums.com (same typeface and color and I don't see it anywhere else) and that it has now been corrected as it was pointed out to the author there if you read further down:

http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/6607-reserve-free-upgrade-get-windows-10-windows-7-8-1-a.html

Where they now state:


> Microsoft will only offer the free upgrade to Windows 10 for qualifying Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 PCs and tablets until *July 29th 2016*.
> 
> After this date, you will have to pay for Windows 10 if you did not take advantage of and reserve your free upgrade offer using the Get Windows 10 app.


Also, this link should answer many questions regarding reserving or not reserving (you don't have to reserve):

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq


----------



## bnr0723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Further proof that you have until July 29, 2016:








Source: http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-reserve-your-free-copy-of-windows-10/


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

The link was from seven forums (brink).

I contacted him and he said it was a typo and I apologize for the misinformation.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

This link might be informative http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq?ocid=win10_auxapp_context .


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

I do have a question. I've installed Win 10 Preview on my laptop. It does not have the Win 10 App in the task bar. Are they (Microsoft) going to notify me when I can download the production version of Win 10 ?


----------



## bnr0723 (Jun 2, 2015)

I was thinking that you had to be on Windows 7 or Windows 8 to get that. You may have to downgrade now. We'll have to see what the other people on here say.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The free Windows 10 offer is for Windows 7 and 8.1. Not for 8, not for Windows 10 Preview, not for any other OS.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> The free Windows 10 offer is for Windows 7 and 8.1. Not for 8, not for Windows 10 Preview, not for any other OS.


Where did you read that ? Got a link ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm sure there are tons of articles. Microsoft's Upgrade to Windows 10 for free is one (see the small print at the bottom).


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

It would be really illogical to not upgrade Win 10 Preview Users - but you may be right !


----------

